# Nissan Leaf Reaches 10,000 Units Sold In The US, The Earth Smiles Back



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has a reason to celebrate now that their electric vehicle, the Leaf, has achieved its milestone of 10,000 vehicles sold in the US. The Leaf, which first hit the American market in December 2010, still isn't available in all 50 states though Nissan looks to rectify that by March of this year.

Surely the impressive sales figure proves that American consumers are open to the idea of electric vehicles. In fact, we would go so far as to say that the worldwide market is embracing EVs as Nissan has sold 20,000 Leafs globally. The Leaf's impressive sales figures trump all other OEMs combined sales of electric vehicles throughout the world though that's not saying much, considering there isn't much competition out there as of yet.

It'll be interesting to see if the Leaf stays strong in the sales category once the Ford Focus Electric and even the Honda Fit EV hit the marketplace.

More: *Nissan Leaf Reaches 10,000 Units Sold In The US, The Earth Smiles Back* on Autoguide.com


----------

